# PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross pics!



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

I just got a Nigerian Dwarf Doe 1 week ago. She is 1 year old. Breeder said she had her in the breeding pen a little over a week ago. When I called to tell her about her bottom she said I might want to watch her, she may have been running with bucks the last few months, because the breeder got her from someone else! The day I brought her home, the discharge went from clear to white and yellow, everyday it has been a little different. Now it is caked up on her butt all crusty. She does not look pregnant, however her utter feels like the size of a lemon if I cup it? I am very new to all of this and I am embarrassed to post this picture, what a great way to make new friends. Lol! Any advice would be appreciated. I am having trouble uploading my picture!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

try using photobucket or resizing to 430 pix or less


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

Does the discharge have a foul odor to it?
Is she eating and acting normal?
Get a temp.. if she is acting off in any way....

A Doe can get a White discharge when they are going out of heat...or... when they are late in pregnancy..... 
If she is forming an udder... it is usually about 1 month to a month and a 1/2 from when she will kid....

It is OK to post a pic.. it may help to figure out what is up.... Also get one of her pooch.... tail up...her udder and a side shot....

Here are a couple of helpful links on how to post pics...

viewtopic.php?f=12&t=10124&p=128243&hilit=resizing+pictures#p128243

viewtopic.php?f=13&t=73


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

Don't be embarrassed at all. The only way to help would be to see a photo and know more about it. :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

I would take her temp and see if there is a odor like Pam says. More info would be helpful in helping you.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

I cleaned her up and there is no odor, the tail crust came off easy, I am about to post another picture of that!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

That looks like normal discharge after being bred or in season.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

Here is another one of her tail. Her teats are definately not up against her belly, they are hanging from a sac that feels like the size of a lemon and is squishy?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

if you didnt see her bred (or the person you bought you from didnt see it) then she could be pregnant already. Just being in with a buck doesnt mean a breeding took place either.

Is she a maiden doe or has she kidded before? Does who have kidded before will have a bit of an udder already it doesnt go totally flat against their body again.

Also when a doe is in heat sometimes her udder will swell a bit. So just keep checking to see if it gets bigger otherwise it sounds like she is pretty normal doe in season  Mine look like that when in heat


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

This would be her first time to have a baby! I don't know what a normal udder should feel like, but there is definately a little sac under there. She is eating normal and seems to feel fine. This discharge stuff has been going on for over a week now.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

if she has never had kids before and has any amount of udder forming then most likely she is bred. That is a lot of discharge for a bred doe. :scratch:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

just as the others have said this does look normal to me. I thought my doe was bred, for a fall kidding, and she had discharge exactly like that (there is a post somewhere on here w/pictures too) and her tail looked the same (sticky stuff in her tail hair). Turned out she was not bred and it was that she was in heat.

I was dissapointed that she was not bred..but hey, at least I know she comes into heat and should be able to be bred in the future :thumb:

also, not to say yours may not be pregnant (I have heard some does still do have discharge during pregnancy) my doe just so happened was not pregnant.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

So I went and examined her udder again, she is so darn hairy it's hard to see anything, but there is most certainly a very small bag there? Should I shave her privates?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

I don't see a need to shave around her pooch or udder. Her udder may be coming in if she is bred or she may be a bit overweight...if she's not overweight then i'd suspect she's pregnant. You can have a vet pull blood and send to a lab for testing to see if she is pregnant. But all looks pretty normal to me.


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

Just wanted to update....I am so upset, don't know what to think now, we contacted the original owners of our doe, not the people we bought her from. We put two and two together and realized we knew them so thought we would give them a call to get some more info. They informed us that this doe in question had a stillborn about 8 months ago? The people we got her from said she had never had any babies? So that might explain the pouch udder. I don't know who to believe anymore so we have an appointment with a goat vet this morning and will let you know what he says. I can't thank you enough for all of your comments, support and advice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

Feel her udder... if you can cup in your hand the udder and it feels like ..there may be a little something in there ...she is starting to bag up..... if her udder area feels flat with no volume to it... just teats ...she is not forming a bag.... 
You will feel something in there... if she is forming an udder.....if so ...she should be preggo...

The original owners ...should know more about this Doe...

You mentioned a stillborn....was it full term? I would maybe have her tested also for a aborting disease... if the kid wasn't full term.... :hug:


----------



## mojomamma (Feb 13, 2012)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

So I took her to the vet, she is between 1 and 2 years old, closer to 1 year. he said if she was pregnant than she wasn't very far along, he couldn't feel anything, looked like he was bouncing her abdomen. The stillborn was born 6 to 8 months ago(which wouldn't that have put her at a pretty young age getting preggo?) The guy said it was full term and she kept it in there to long and couldn't get it out, they had to pull it out? As far as the discharge, I noticed it was white creamy this morning, he took her temp and it was normal. He thinks she might have a little infection and suggested antibiotics, but he was cool with me waiting a few weeks before treating her. He gave her a tetnus shot for now and that was it. Keeping my fingers crossed for babies though!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

the original owner would be the one to believe if anyone at this point. Still borns happen and a lot of times does do need assistance with kidding and the kids have to be pulled.

She is probably 2ish years old (kids tend to be born in the spring time so she would be 2 this spring) Check her teeth over the summertime and you will know for sure - she will get 2 new teeth each year to replace her baby teeth that fall out.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: PlEASE help what is wrong with my goats bottom!! Gross p*

:hug: Sorry to hear that. Hope she is ok and will stay healthy and if pregnant have cute kids for you.


----------

